# Yet another "is my butt safe"



## tolly (Nov 13, 2016)

I apologize for an obvious rehash here but I need the opinion of some other smokers.  I'm looking for what you guys would do.  I already know which way I'm leaning but it's a very slight lean.

At 11:00pm last night i had my BGE up to 250 (55 degrees outside).  Took an 8lb dry rubbed bone in pork butt out of the fridge, probed, and put it on the grill. Made sure the temperature recovered and went to bed, never checked internal temperature (iGrill mini).  Woke up at 7:00am (outside air temperature dropped to 34 degrees) and the ambient thermometer on my BGE read 100.  My internal meat temp read 140.  Opened up my vents and the fire got back, the coals were still going so I didn't have to actually relight.  As the egg temp got back up to 250, the internal meat temperature dipped to 139 before coming back up to 140 a few minutes later, and above that a few minutes after that.

So I'm assuming that since the egg was around 100 degrees, and the internal temperature of the meat was at 140 and falling, that the meat was above 140 and out of the dangerzone a sufficient amount of time.  The only problem is, I dont know how long it took to get up to the 140 internal temperature?

Again I know you guys have seen alot of these threads, if you can indulge me it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 14, 2016)

I would say that you are fine. Your pit temp probably wasn't on the downswing for to long.


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 14, 2016)

I'd eat it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2016)

I agree It's fine!

Al


----------



## tolly (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for the input everyone.  Just had some for lunch.  I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## tolly (Nov 17, 2016)

Been eating this every day for lunch.  No issues for me or the wife.  Thanks again for the help.


----------

